# Solved: No Audio Device Detected - XP Update To Blame?



## whufc_fan85

Hi guys, its been a while.

Ive just turned the pc on to find that its saying ive lost all Audio Drivers.

It searches for drivers, all to no avail.

I can only think of 2 reasons why this has happened.

1. Windows XP auto-updates? It auto-updated itself and this happened on the re-boot.

2. Another virus, AVG caught and quarantined another virus earlier today, could that have erased my drivers?

Im running an Emachine 620.
Intel Celeron 2.70 GHz
512mb RAM

Ive not put any "extras" into the pc, its all still manufactures settings. Hardware wise anyway.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance. :up:


----------



## kiwiguy

Usually its just a case of reloading the motherboard audio chipset drivers.
Without them, it does not understand that the collection of chips is an audio device.

Hard to say a reason, but if AVG caught and quarantined a virus then it was probably not in the wild on the PC to cause the issue. Updates are always worth blaming...


----------



## whufc_fan85

So.....can anyone tell me where to find the drivers for this particular pc then?


----------



## emoxley

Try this...............
Go to the device manager, find your sound card in the list of devices, and right click on it. Choose "Uninstall" from the menu that opens. After it uninstalls, reboot, and let Windows detect new hardware, and install new drivers for you.
This works a lot of the time, but not always. It may help you.
Good luck!


----------



## whufc_fan85

I tried that 'emoxley', no luck mate.

Anyone else got any suggestions? Ive tried looking for the drivers on the internet and can't find them anywhere.


----------



## emoxley

Go back to a restore point, before the problem started?

If this doesn't work, and you can't find drivers, you may need to reinstall Windows.


----------



## whufc_fan85

I've tried a system restore, that hasn't worked either. I really don't want to re-install Windows for the sake of a sound problem. Does no-one know where to get the drivers for this?


----------



## wtxcowboy

is ur audio by creative? i googled ur emachine 620 & seems it might be. go 2 creative.com & download their drivers if that fits U


----------



## whufc_fan85

ok, thanks "wtx" i'll give that a try.

edit* Tried that, they don't support drivers that come "on-board" apparently. Ive also tried the Emachines website, and unless im going blind i seriously cant sem to find my pc on there.


----------



## wtxcowboy

dang... no fun at all!! does emachines have a tech support line u can call? my system came with an audio disc 2 use if ever needed, i'd ask. have u considered doing a reinstall of ur OS?


----------



## whufc_fan85

I think they have a tech support, but it will probably take

a. 30minutes to get through to someone.
b. when you do they probably aren't based in my country.

Like i said before i don't really want to re-install XP just for the sake of a driver that is out there somewhere, i just cant find it!


----------



## Couriant

Sounds like Windows installed it's own driver for it. It likes do 'recommend' their updated driver when they are not the manufacturer.

Is that the model series name or the actual model because I cant seem to find any drivers for it.

I take it you are a Hammers fan huh?


----------



## Couriant

also this may help:

http://www.driverguidetoolkit.com/


----------



## whufc_fan85

Yup, Hammers fan till i die.

Thats a good program, just need to buy the Full Version for it to identify the manufactuer of my Multimedia Controler.

Where did you get your A+ and Network + from?? I've tried those twice and failed both times :-(


----------



## Couriant

I'm a Networking student.  Passed both 1st try but by the skin of my teeth. 

I didn't realise that you have to buy the full version. sorry


----------



## whufc_fan85

ok cool, i was studying for MCSE. Very hard! Well done on passing 1st time though.

Yeah i might purchase just to sort this mess out. Any free ones you know of though? Before i fork out??


----------



## Couriant

well I have searched for your model and can't find anything. Unless the 620 is the series model. Check the tag which as the serial number to see if it has a different model number.


----------



## renegade X

Hey was it the new version of Windows Media Player that got you? It wiped out ALL of my codecs, before I could find them all again, I ran an additonal update and it was all back to normal. See if you have any updates available.


----------



## whufc_fan85

i tink it was an update that started all this in the first place. i dont use Windows Media Player


----------



## renegade X

Legacy Audio Codecs, do you have that listed in Device Manager?


----------



## whufc_fan85

Yeah i got those listed.


----------



## renegade X

Weird, I thought that would be the culprit. Do this for me; goto Device Manager, click View (from the top) then select show hidden devices. Do you have anything that was hidden listed in the Sounds tree?


----------



## whufc_fan85

Yup, some things called Microsoft Kernel System Wave Audio Mixer and Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device.


----------



## renegade X

Ahh, thats the ones that you want back. Now I see why you have a hard time finding those drivers, looking at the types that they are. Can you right click on those devises and install? You should be able to since the idf files are still present in the system (if they are shown as hidden, the files are intact usually).


----------



## whufc_fan85

They are both already installed, and are updated as far as they can be. Shall i un-install and re-install?


----------



## renegade X

Well, since they are hidden already, it wont hurt to uninstall them. Uninstall and then restart, dont bother trying to install at that point, the system should detect a change and install them. If not, then look at the properties of the devices to see if it still has the file information. If so, then manually install them by right-clicking and install.


BTW, if you are studying for the MCSA, it is best to have a network setup at home with a fully functional domain. Then when you purchase your test, purchase the Self-Test prep software. PersoonVue.com is who I go through.THE QUESTIONS ARE IDENTICAL! With all of that done, you will have your own lab and never need to step foot in a classroom.


----------



## whufc_fan85

Ok, i un-installed both of them. Re-booted and they both re-appeared (still with no sound).


----------



## emoxley

Do you get sound through headphones? Just an idea..........


----------



## whufc_fan85

nope no sound through headphones. It won't let me change any volume controls or even pick a sound device.


----------



## renegade X

Did you have any driver details for those two? Lets see if the files are still present, if they are we can find a way to trick the system to load them at startup.


----------



## whufc_fan85

what kind of details excatly?? And how to i go about finding them??


----------



## renegade X

From Device Manager, go to the properties of the devices, then click the Details tab. The files should be listed there.

Also change your view in Device Manager to Connection by Type. Are those two devices in there?


----------



## whufc_fan85

Right ok, ive got Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device and Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Combatility Driver listed now. Both have a hell of alot of info under the details tab.

I also don't have the view option "Connection by Type"

Although under Driver Details for Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device it has a file called

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys

and under Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Combatility Driver i have,

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys

Is that any help?


----------



## renegade X

Yes, search your computer for those files, they should be in the path shown, if not see if they reside anywhere else. If you find the files, right click and select install.


----------



## whufc_fan85

ok i can find both files. When i right click i get no 'install' option.


----------



## renegade X

GRRRR 
Are they in the SYSTEM32 folder? What options do you have? Try double clicking them.


----------



## whufc_fan85

Yup, they are both in the syste32 folder. 

The options i get when i right click are the normal :

Open With...
Send To...
Cut
Copy
Etc

If i double click then it asks whether i want to connect to the internet to find a program that will open it.


----------



## Couriant

[offtopic]What's this i hear about a takeover at The Hammers?[/offtopic]


----------



## whufc_fan85

lol, that is a bit off-topic. But yeah the hammers are supposedly being taken over by some Russians. We have just signed 2 major players that apparently Chelsea and Man Utd were after....so good news all round. Except i still have no sound.


----------



## straygator

I had this problem. I fixed it easily. Download the Realteck AC97 audio driver free from the website. What have you got to lose, it worked for me.
Let me know how you get on.


----------



## whufc_fan85

:up: :up: Well done and Thank you Straygator. That worked first time!

Thanks for all the help everyone else. 

:up: :up:


----------



## renegade X

Wow, first post and does an amazing job. Good job and thank you.


----------



## kurmugon

I have read all the messages to the point he downloaded RealtekAudio, 97 and things went back to normal for whufc. Let me tell you, I STILL have no sound! I have a four month old compaq presario that worked fine till sometime before vacation August 18 and no sound since. Device Mgr. says I have no audio device. I have even downloaded Realtekand it says it has been installed, but there ain't a peep coming from that thing! (I am not at that pc at this time.) I have also recently downloaded the Windows Media 11, I think it was called, thinking that might correct the problem. No luck. Please help, sinking fast.:


----------



## whufc_fan85

I think your best bet would probably be to post a new topic on this, because i have marked this one solved less people might view it. Good Luck


----------



## theskodaman

A friend had a similar problem no sound on a MB (760GXK8MB) with sound max on board sound, and looking into the hardware section of control panel, showed no driver for WINMM WDM, which was working fine.
Tried all I could think of, (reloading driver etc) so in desperation, loaded XP service pack 2 on top of current system, with network disconnected, bingo !!! sound works OK.
Make image backup of system, then connect network, and after windows update, no sound again.
Restore image, sound OK, so go through windows update manually, check each update and KB920872 is a sound driver fix, which is a "critical update", which kills the WINMM WDM audio device.
Block this update, run windows update express mode, now system OK.
Hope this is helpful


----------



## theskodaman

A friend had a similar problem no sound on a MB (760GXK8MB) with sound max on board sound, and looking into the hardware section of control panel, showed no driver for WINMM WDM, which was working fine in late August.
Tried all I could think of, (reloading driver etc) so in desperation, loaded XP service pack 2 on top of current system, with network disconnected, bingo !!! sound works OK.
Make image backup of system, then connect network, and after windows update, no sound again.
Restore image, sound OK, so go through windows update manually, check each update and KB920872 is a sound driver fix, which is a "critical update", which kills the WINMM WDM audio device every time I let it load. (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/920872)
Block this update, run windows update express mode, now system OK.
Hope this is helpful


----------

